

Six Months to the End of XP Support - ChuckMcM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/01/six_months_end_xp_support/?page=1

======
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty good summary of the XPocalypse :-) I noticed when I went in
to talk to my doctor that the roll around platform he used was running XP. I
asked him if they were going to change it, he didn't know.

One of the largest issues seems to be that the new OS needs new hardware, but
the existing hardware and OS are "good enough" so it isn't an urgent cost.

It makes me also wonder who, if anyone, is planning for building an OS that
will run for 10 years. Interesting times indeed.

